# Grand Canyon Tolio Survey



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting the link Tom.

In order to provide a robust dataset for this study, I encourage all who have ever been down the GC to take the survey, even if you haven't had Tolio. It only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Done!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Done. Have yet not seen signs of it, 1 trip so far.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

OHSHIT !
I HAVE A GRAND PERMIT FOR NEXT SUMMER !
WHAT THE HELL IS TOLIO !


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have had it to some degree at least 6-8 times and only had issues when the water was muddy during monsoon season. My theory is that bacteria is brought in from either Havasu and/or the LCR which is a huge drainage is the cause. Having had it and knowing when and what to look for helps but have only had it on my feet and it was worse when I did kayak trips and was in booties for 2 weeks. Lotrimin type products help treat the symptoms and lotion and shoes and socks are key in getting rid of it. 

The first time I got it was on a commercial kayak trip and was doing the booties thing and I described my symptoms to some of the other crew and they started gasping/laughing and said... 'Oh NO you have Tolio!! Having never heard of it, and knowing the sense of humor of the people I worked with I thought they were full of shit! It turns out it is the 'real deal' and plenty of people have been evacuated with serious cases or for not properly taking care of it as it can be extremely painful.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

For those who don't know what it is I guess it is worth mentioning that it normally presents itself in little roundish pink/raw areas either on the bottom of the foot or between the toes and the symptoms include burning and itching. IMO choice of footwear is also important in favor of something that allows your feet to dry and not stay wet all day.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

It's been around since at least the mid 90's. Grand Canyon River Guides ran an article on it in the BQR. I'm sure there is more out there on it now. As been said, it can be extremely painful. I knew some guides swore by putting an anti-fungal on it. 


BQR - winter 1999-2000 - "Tolio" Revisited


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i have heard it coming in from side streams, but something that never getts much attention is the sewer treatment facility in Glenn canyon dam... from my understanding it was never built to process the amount of waste it gets with all the visitors it has been getting and regularly dumps raw sewage in the river during the summer months..


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks, Andy, for encouraging everyone to respond to the survey. Done and done.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

azpowell said:


> i have heard it coming in from side streams, but something that never getts much attention is the sewer treatment facility in Glenn canyon dam... from my understanding it was never built to process the amount of waste it gets with all the visitors it has been getting and regularly dumps raw sewage in the river during the summer months..[/
> 
> Disturbing, yet somehow not the least bit of a surprise. That the same group that crammed Glen Canyon Dam down our throat is dumping raw sewage into the Colorado river. Public service at it's finest.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Prior to the mid 2000's we used to drink directly from the river on occasion around Lee's Ferry and had no issues. Since the water comes from down low in the dam it had been cold and bacteria free for many years, but that was prior to the lake getting super low and the water in the the lake 'folding'. When that happened the old cold water rose to the surface and the new nasty water went deep. After that all bets were off.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Tolio sucks a big one


----------

